# Urgent help Req'd, sick Membrenacea



## BUCKO (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 3 adult females, one of them has developed a dark black patch on her obdomen which burst open and a large blob of green slime popped out. This turned black over the next couple of days and then she laid her first ooth. I didn't feed her for a couple of days prior to her bursting as she was huge. Since she laid the ooth she has been alert and interested in food but not fed her yet.

My worry now, is that another one has developed a black area along the side of her abdomen. This is two weeks on from her first ooth and I need any advice or suggestions as to what it might be and how to treat them.

They are housed in plastic tanks with ventilated lids and sprayed every couple of days.


----------



## TheVesper (Oct 1, 2006)

> I have 3 adult females, one of them has developed a dark black patch on her obdomen which burst open and a large blob of green slime popped out. This turned black over the next couple of days and then she laid her first ooth. I didn't feed her for a couple of days prior to her bursting as she was huge. Since she laid the ooth she has been alert and interested in food but not fed her yet.My worry now, is that another one has developed a black area along the side of her abdomen. This is two weeks on from her first ooth and I need any advice or suggestions as to what it might be and how to treat them.
> 
> They are housed in plastic tanks with ventilated lids and sprayed every couple of days.


I saw a wild female who just got done mating on my Garage who had the black stuff inside her hoo hoo. I have no idea.


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2006)

Mantid ailments are not well understood so it's unlikely you will find out what caused the issue. If she seems fine otherwise then see what develops.


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2006)

Haven't heard of this before in mantids, however I have seen something very similar with some of my Extatosoma (phasmids) after bad shedding.

Do you have any photos?


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 2, 2006)

maybe it is a fungal infection try cleaning the cage then putting her back


----------

